# Newest rainbow bridge resident



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

When i first saw you 
shimmering like a knight in shining armor
among the veil tail damage you swam
a dance that was only for only me

I looked at you and then the others
determined to pick the best
jaggered fins and missing chunks
is what had become of the rest

your little body, a perfect crown
at first sight held only a silver hue
after you settled down at home
you showed a magnificent blue

You quickly grew into yourself
although you couldnt stay too long
the waters on the rainbow lakes
were singing out your tune

with heavy heart i watched you leave
With a tear in my eye I laid you to rest
among the grave from those before you
now a stone and flower remind me where you lay

Im blessed to have given you 
at least a few pleasant weeks
of tender love and yummy treats
in return for your love and dances

go now into the warm waters
that lay beneath the bridge
till the day that we may meet again
and once again you can dace for me.

Marshal was acting strange before the fin melt incident, we lost him this afternoon after him going rapidly down hill.

Rest in peace lil man I will miss you.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, Abby, I'm sorry you lost Marshal.  Did you write the poem? It's beautiful. *hugs*


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks and yeh i wrote it. it could use a few adjustments i write it as it comes to me on the quick reply box


----------



## Orsini (Jul 24, 2011)

He was an amazingly beautiful fish.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks, he was the ONLY fish in their stock with NO damage at all


----------

